# 3 dead reds =\



## StryfeMP (Apr 26, 2007)

Alright, so here's the low down. I got 2 fish from a friend, they were about 4 inches. I let them chill in a 20gallon high tank for a couple of days before throwing them into a cycled 40gallon breeder that I have along with my 2.5inch loner from the very first batch of eggs that I had from my breeders. The next morning I woke up and all three were dead, laying on the gravel, lifeless as can be. Here's some pictures, they have black spots on them, I don't know what it could have been. Also, I found a broken floating thermometer in the tank with its metal balls spilled out. I tried cleaning the tank, water change, gravel vac, let it warm up and put an angelfish in there and 10minutes of observation the angelfish starts to show signs of bloating, dying. HELP ME PLEASE.
















This was my lone survivor from the very first batch of eggs. >>=[~


----------



## Brian5150 (Oct 17, 2006)

Could they have been poisoned from the stuff inside the floating thermometer ?


----------



## StryfeMP (Apr 26, 2007)

Brian5150 said:


> Could they have been poisoned from the stuff inside the floating thermometer ?


This is what I first thought and I posted a thread in the water chemistry section of the forum and someone had stated that the newer ones are made to be non-toxic. Here is the link:
http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=164825

I'm not sure what it is and I hope that someone can help me out.


----------



## pirayaman (Nov 3, 2007)

mercury poisioning intresting


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

possible ammonia burn, cant say for sure. As for now i guessing that your tank was not as cycled as predicted, what are you using to test perameters. How long have they been dead in those pictures? Also i have had several thermometers break in my tanks in the past will no ill effect. If people think that the alchohol is a potential cause they should consider that people actually dose vodka in their reef tanks for it's high levels of carbon 12, the normal non-isotope form of carbon which is beneficial to nitirfying bacteria.


----------



## StryfeMP (Apr 26, 2007)

ic ic. they were fresh dead in those pictures, no more then a few hours from when I found them. I'm using freshwater master test kit from API. I don't know, I'll probably just break down the tank, clean it with bleach and see what happens.


----------

